# écran lignes verticales blanche,noire,vertes,bleues ou roses



## sams1der (21 Avril 2012)

salut à tous, j'ai souci avec l'affichage de mon mac book pro aluminium :
aléatoirement mon affichage passe de "normal" à altéré par tout plein de lignes verticales qui sont par moment toutes soit blanches, noires, vertes, bleues ou rose.
ici sur les photos elles sont blanches :










est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ou sait ce que ça peut être ? 

merci de votre attention, j'espère beaucoup que quelqu'un ici pourra m'aider

cordialement.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 03h13 ----------

précision : parfois (et même de plus en plus souvent), l'affichage est altéré dès le démarrage (à l'affichage de la pomme, puis à l'écran bleu...)
je n'ai photographié qu'un coin de l'écran mais ces lignes occupent tout l'écran de manière tout à fait régulière (on dirait que c'est une ligne de pixels sur deux qui est affectée.)


----------



## zol68 (21 Avril 2012)

Peut être un problème de carte graphique ?


----------



## sams1der (21 Avril 2012)

c'est ce que je crois aussi mais ça voudrait dire poubelle le mac ... :'( ça fait un peu mal aux yeux comme truc !
c'est pas possible de la remplacer je pense la cg !?
j'suis obligé de diminuer la résolution pour réussir à lire quelque-chose


----------



## sams1der (24 Avril 2012)

personne n'a de suggestion ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Avril 2012)

Quel année le MBP ? Celle là ?


----------



## sams1der (25 Avril 2012)

bien vu ! oui en tous cas c'est cette carte graphique ! 
trop tard pour la garantie et vu que je l'ai eu d'occase je pense pas que je pourrai mettre la main sur la facture !
que penses-tu ? ça vaudrait la peine de passer chez un dealer mac ? j'ai pas envie que ça me coûte une fortune pour une machine de cette époque non plus ...
merci en tous cas de ton attention !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h45 ----------

et étant donné que je l'ai déjà ouvert pour changer le disque dur, que mon os est un snow leopard que j'ai pas acheté, est-ce que la "prolongations de garantie" peut quand-même marcher ? réinstaller leopard n'est pas un problème en soi, j'ai le dvd original mais pour le disque ...?
tant de questions !


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Avril 2012)

Moi je vais t'envoyer dans une direction complètement différente : la ram. J'ai eu le cas (même symptôme) sur deux portables, dont mon macbook blanc (barrette de ram défectueuse).
Cela dit, je penche plutôt pour la carte graphique, mais essaie à tout hasard de tester des barrettes de ram, ça prend trois secondes à enlever, et tu seras fixé.
(je vais aussi préciser qu'étant un vrai chat noir, j'ai aussi eu le problème sur un PC de bureau, et cette fois, c'était la carte graphique qui avait pété...)


----------



## sams1der (25 Avril 2012)

ok je teste la ram, à tout de suite, merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h20 ----------

non, je viens de les tester une par une dans le slot du fond, rien ne change. je crois me souvenir qu'il y a un raccourci clavier pour tester la ram au démarrage, si je rêve pas quelqu'un s'en rappelle ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (25 Avril 2012)

Je crois que c'est le reset PRAM dont tu parles, mais si tu as testé les barrettes et que ça ne résout pas le problème, c'est très très probablement ta carte graphie


----------



## sams1der (25 Avril 2012)

oui je pense bien. est-ce que tu penses que j'ai une infime chance qu'ils fassent un quelconque geste chez apple ou que ce défaut de CG sur ce modèle soit pris en charge ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2012)

sams1der a dit:


> et étant donné que je l'ai déjà ouvert pour changer le disque dur, que mon os est un snow leopard que j'ai pas acheté, est-ce que la "prolongations de garantie" peut quand-même marcher ?


Avoir ouvert la machine n'est pas gênant; de toute façon tu es hors période de garantie 
Quant au SL non officiel, ça n'est pas gênant non plus.
L'absence de facture est plus embêtante par contre




sams1der a dit:


> oui je pense bien. est-ce que tu penses que j'ai une infime chance qu'ils fassent un quelconque geste chez apple ou que ce défaut de CG sur ce modèle soit pris en charge ?


A ta place, je le ferais. Si c'est un pb de carte graphique (pb validé par les tests qu'ils devraient faire) alors ça vaut le coup de faire le forcing pour que la carte te soit échangée.


----------



## grimick (25 Avril 2012)

perso je foncerais chez un revendeur apple (apple store serait le mieux )

sur ces models la garantie pour le problème que tu rencontre à était étendue à 4 ans donc du coup suivant la date d achat (ça va se jouer à peu ) il sera peut être pris sous garantie .

en tout cas tu n as rien à perdre ..il faut tester .

si ce n est pas pris en charge -> changement de carte mère à tes frais .


----------



## sams1der (25 Avril 2012)

ok merci à tous, je vais tenter le coup et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## fanougym (25 Avril 2012)

J'ai eu le cas sur mon mbp de 2008 avec la fameuse carte graphique 8600 GT, il y a trois mois.

un AHT étendu doit te révéler un problème vidéo.
Il sera confirmé par une procédure de test en apple store.
et...
Apple a pris en charge sans sourciller.


----------



## sams1der (25 Avril 2012)

salut, comment puis-je effectuer un AHT ? (je ne sais pas ce que c'est)
je viens de chez mon vendeur agréé et je ne leur ai pas laissé le mac car ils disent que s'il s'avère que le problème vient d'ailleurs, j'aurai à payer 75 de frais de devis pour le récupérer. 
je viens donc d'appeler le service apple, eux m'ont confirmé que mon MBP rentrait bien dans ce programme de prolongation de garantie.
je voudrais toutefois, si possible grâce à ce fameux AHT, m'assurer de la source du problème, si tu savais m'indiquer la marche à suivre ça serait super.


----------



## Sly54 (25 Avril 2012)

sams1der a dit:


> salut, comment puis-je effectuer un AHT ? (je ne sais pas ce que c'est).


AHT = Apple Hardware Test. Regarde tes DVD d'origine, c'est soit sur le DVD 1, soit sur le DVD 2 (de mémoire, touche D enfoncée au boot en mettant le bon DVD dans le lecteur !).

Mais le AHT ne détecte pas tous les problèmes hardware


----------



## sams1der (26 Avril 2012)

pfff je galère à lancer ce AHT, ça ne marche avec aucun des dvd d'install, j'ai fait des dizaines de tentatives en appuyant sur D au démarrage, rien n'y fait.

en plus, le plus troublant, depuis hier, mon problème décrit plus haut a disparu !!!:mouais: sans déconner, ça faisait plusieurs mois que c'était fréquent et plus de deux semaines que c'était permanent !
faut croire que ce con de mac a été content d'aller faire un tour chez les siens, j'sais pas moi...

ce  qui est certain c'est j'ai réellement eu de graves problèmes graphiques donc ma CG doit quand-même avoir un problème et vu que le programme d&#8217;extension de garantie dure 4 ans, il me reste exactement 2 mois pour en profiter vu que le mac a été acheté en juillet 2008 !

j'aurais donc 2 questions :

1:le AHT, il n'y a pas moyen de le télécharger, l'installer sur le disque ? ou n'y a-t-il pas un équivalent ? qu'utilisent les techniciens apple pour identifier les problèmes ?

2:s'adresse plus particulièrement à ceux qui on déjà fait marcher cette garantie : est-ce que apple remplace toute la carte mère et est-ce que la carte graphique est remplacée par le même modèle ou pas !? ... pensez-vous que je puisse jouer la carte le fin de garantie très proche pour replacer tout-ça "préventivement" (ça me fait bizarre de dire ça vu les merdes que j'ai avec depuis plusieurs mois)...


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2012)

sams1der a dit:


> pfff je galère à lancer ce AHT, ça ne marche avec aucun des dvd d'install, j'ai fait des dizaines de tentatives en appuyant sur D au démarrage, rien n'y fait.


Normalement c'est écrit *sur* le DVD




sams1der a dit:


> 2:s'adresse plus particulièrement à ceux qui on déjà fait marcher cette garantie : est-ce que apple remplace toute la carte mère et est-ce que la carte graphique est remplacée par le même modèle ou pas !? ... pensez-vous que je puisse jouer la carte le fin de garantie très proche pour replacer tout-ça "préventivement" (ça me fait bizarre de dire ça vu les merdes que j'ai avec depuis plusieurs mois)...


Un changement préventif : n'y compte pas. Normalement les techniciens ont un logiciel qui teste la machine; selon le résultat du test, la panne est considérée comme faisant partie de l'extension de garantie (ou pas).


----------



## sams1der (26 Avril 2012)

> Normalement c'est écrit *sur* le DVD


j'ai les dvd :  "Mac OS X Leopard Install DVD", "Mac OS X Install Disc 2", et "AirPort Express"
il n'est fait mention nulle part d'AHT ...



> Normalement les techniciens ont un logiciel qui teste la machine


Et pour scanner la machine avec leur logiciel de test, ils demandent 75euros ces enfoirés !

Bon je vais y retourner, essayer de voir le technicien cette fois, pas simplement la vendeuse...

je vous tiens au courant dès que j'ai du nouveau. 

merci beaucoup en tous cas pour toutes vos infos.


----------



## fanougym (26 Avril 2012)

Je confirme, le test doit être gratuit.
Vas y avec des arguments


----------



## Sly54 (26 Avril 2012)

sams1der a dit:


> j'ai les dvd :  "Mac OS X Leopard Install DVD", "Mac OS X Install Disc 2", et "AirPort Express"
> il n'est fait mention nulle part d'AHT ...


J'ai plusieurs lots de DVD gris (pour MacPro, iMac et MBP) et il est à chaque fois décrit la manip pour lancer le AHT.

Tu parles bien de DVD *gris* ?


----------



## fanougym (26 Avril 2012)

ou alors en appuyant sur F2 au démarrage ?


----------



## sams1der (11 Juin 2012)

re-salut à tous,
je m'excuse de pas vous avoir tenu au courant plus tôt mais je suis franchement débordé ces derniers temps...
alors voilà : j'ai été rechercher mon MBP chez mon vendeur apple, ils n'ont pas voulu le réparer à cause je cite : _"Votre Mac présente des traces dommages accidentels importants probablement causés par une chute de votre appareil.__Ceci est un critère d'exclusion de la garantie ou d'un programme de qualité comme celui concernant les cartes graphiques nVidia." 
_J'ai bien insisté sur le fait que mon mac était d'occase et que je l'avais acheté dans cet état (vérité) et que depuis 1 an, je n'avais jamais eu ces problèmes d'affichage etc, ceux-ci étant apparus tout récemment.
Ils n'ont rien voulu entendre, seul point positif : j'ai réussi à négocier le devis (75) sous prétexte qu'ils auraient pu immédiatement m'informer que l'aspect extérieur du mac serait l'objet d'un refus du programme de garantie NVIDIA.

Soit, le devis de réparation : 

PCBA, MLB, 2.4 GHZ, REV2 : 555,00 EUR
*** Main d'oeuvre 90 minutes : 120,00 EUR

SOIT : 675,00 EUR

évidemment, hors de question de mettre cette somme ! 

Je me demande si je n'aurais pas raison de faire forcing directement chez apple par téléphone ou d'essayer un autre vendeur apple !?

De plus, depuis que je l'ai récupéré, impossible de le démarrer, ni sur aucun de mes disques de démarrage (2) ni sur usb ni sur dvd d'install : soit les petites barres de chargement s'arrêtent, soit j'ai ce fameux écran gris qui apparaît de haut en bas suite auquel je suis obligé de "reseter" . En plus, de nouveaux problèmes d'affichage sont apparus (carrés bleus ou rouges ... et pire ... en bref, un affichage carrément n'importe quoi ! ) 

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## AnneG (28 Juin 2012)

sams1der a dit:


> salut à tous, j'ai souci avec l'affichage de mon mac book pro aluminium :
> aléatoirement mon affichage passe de "normal" à altéré par tout plein de lignes verticales qui sont par moment toutes soit blanches, noires, vertes, bleues ou rose.
> ici sur les photos elles sont blanches :
> 
> ...



Si ça peut aider quelqu'un d'autre, le fait de placer le macbook pro (2010) branché et à l'envers (sur la pomme), le tout recouvert d'une couverture de manière à ce qu'il chauffe pendant une bonne heure permet à ma carte graphique de se remettre en place et de fonctionner normalement... jusqu'à la prochaine fois (24 - 48 h).


----------



## sams1der (29 Juin 2012)

> Si ça peut aider quelqu'un d'autre, le fait de placer le macbook pro  (2010) branché et à l'envers (sur la pomme), le tout recouvert d'une  couverture de manière à ce qu'il chauffe pendant une bonne heure permet à  ma carte graphique de se remettre en place et de fonctionner  normalement... jusqu'à la prochaine fois (24 - 48 h).


Alors là, j'adore cette soluce !! :rateau: 
Je test tout de suite !!  apple style ! !
Comment t'as eu l'idée ? t'as voulu suicider ton mac ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h46 ----------

et y faut vraiment laisser 1 h ? ça chauffe bien là !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h13 ----------

pff marche po, mais j'y penserai en hiver, ça me servira de bouillotte


----------



## Bzzzzz (11 Avril 2018)

sams1der a dit:


> salut, comment puis-je effectuer un AHT ? (je ne sais pas ce que c'est)
> je viens de chez mon vendeur agréé et je ne leur ai pas laissé le mac car ils disent que s'il s'avère que le problème vient d'ailleurs, j'aurai à payer 75 de frais de devis pour le récupérer.
> je viens donc d'appeler le service apple, eux m'ont confirmé que mon MBP rentrait bien dans ce programme de prolongation de garantie.
> je voudrais toutefois, si possible grâce à ce fameux AHT, m'assurer de la source du problème, si tu savais m'indiquer la marche à suivre ça serait super.


Et bien bonjour j’ai aussi le même problème avec mon MacBook Pro et il s’agirer sans doute d’un Virus qui a pris le dessus sur ton ordinateur (Mckeeper...) j’ai réussi à le supprimer et mon ordi aller alors mieux perfectement pendant 1 semaine mais il y a quelque minute il a recommencer a bloquer car il faut m’en supprimer ultérieurement et avec mes compétences je n’ai pas réussi a le faire alors je te conseillerai d’aller te tourner vers un « expert » qui pourra te supprimer cet anti virus completement ( c’est un virus sous non d’anti virus qui a effet inverse) ceci n’est que ma supposition j’espere Avoir pu t’aider


----------



## Locke (11 Avril 2018)

@Bzzzzz
Un virus, malware, adware, etc, ne peut pas provoquer un tel problème ! A priori, vu les symptômes décrits, il semblerait que tu as un problème de puce ou de carte graphique. A faire confirmer en allant dans un Apple Store qui fera un ASD _(Apple Service Diagnostic)_ qui n'est pas gratuit, mais tu n'as pas d'autre choix pour ce symptôme.


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2018)

Bzzzzz a dit:


> j’espere Avoir pu t’aider


Probablement que non vu que tu réponds à un post de 2012 !


----------



## cv21 (23 Août 2019)

Bonjour,

Je remonte ce vieux sujet car j'ai depuis peu la même panne sur un imac 27' de... 2009.

Descriptif de la panne :
- 5 bandes verticales de 2 cm de large disposées de façon régulière à l'écran
- elles changent de couleur, disparaissent parfois partiellement puis reviennent.

En faisant une capture écran, celles-ci n'apparaissent pas.
Est-ce que cela signifie qu'il s'agit d'un problème de dalle et non de carte graphique ?
Quel est le coup env. d'une dalle  ? (ajout près de 400 euros et produit quasi épuisé)
Je n'ai pas encore cherché mais les repreneurs de matériel HS pour pièces existent-ils encore ?

Autres infos :
- pb apparu d'un coup
- l'ordi démarre uniquement en mode sans échec ?!?!! (appui très long sur la touche shift lors du démarrage) cela a permis de réaliser une sauvegarde
- test en "bouchant" l'aération afin de faire monter en température, cela donne l'impression d'une amélioration puis le pb revient très vite
- cmd+R au démarrage : SOS disque rien, réinstallation système sans résultat
- pas testé : retirer 3 des 4 barettes ram

Par avance merci.


----------

